# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  tapete

## kalandraka

Saludos a todos. La verdad es que soy nuevo por aqui, y estado leyendo todo lo que he podido del foro sacando algunas conclusiones muy claras:
           1.- Canuto
           2.- Una baraja buena (total si me la vot a pillar de todas formas en dos meses)
           3.- Practica, practica, practica, paciencia, paciencia y paciencia 

y sobre el taoete? es necesario? recomendable? imprescindible quiza para algunas cosas?
Puede parecer una pregunta tonta pero no se nada de magia y es la que me ha surgido.

Gracias anticipadas

----------


## eidanyoson

Necesario e imprescindible no. siempre puedes usar una bata o algo similar que hace las funciones (aunque nunca será lo mismo).
 Pero recomendable siempre puede serlo.
 Tb puedes fabricártelo tú y te saldrá más barato. Con fieltro por ejemplo.

 (por cierto, yo no tengo...)

----------


## MagoJaume

El tapete es muy recomendable para la cartomagia, aunque si de momento no quieres gastarte demasiado tienes la opción de comprarlo en los "chinos" que salen a 1.80€ o bien fabricartelo con fieltro.
Si lo que necesitas es un tapete de dimensiones superiores a las normales puedes ponerte en contacto con los distintos fabricantes y distribuidores de billares y complementos para billar y comprar la tela del tamaño que vayas a necesitar.
Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Y si no, pues te vas al "cortinglés" (A ver como se come esto O'Malley) y te compras un tapete de Fournier.
O haces como Arena y te apuntas a lo de Almussafes para que te regalen uno grande (Chincha y rabia para los que no os apuntastéis).

----------


## magic-carlos

yo tengo uno de esos de fournier, pero se llena de pelusas y es una patata :roll: . Los que venden en las tiendas de magia supongo que no tienen ese problema no?. A ver si alguien se anima y explica como hacer un tapete casero :P 

Saludos.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> yo tengo uno de esos de fournier, pero se llena de pelusas y es una patata :roll: . Los que venden en las tiendas de magia supongo que no tienen ese problema no?
> Saludos.


A mi también me pasó. En cambio, el que me compré en tiendamagia no es de fieltro y no se llena de pelusas ni hace "pelotillas" de pelusa.

----------


## BITTOR

Para que no haga pelotillas tiene que ser de terciopelo.

----------


## Kaos_sann

Pues tengo que deciros que yo me compre uno de los "chinos" por 2 € y va de lujo, entre otros por yo casi no lo utilizo, suelo hacer los juegos de pie, pero vamos que las veces que lo uso ni se llenan de pelusa ni nada, de todas maneras venden unos sprays que son antiestaticos, que con una rociadita un par de horas antes de usarlo, listo el problema de las pelusas.

Saludos.

----------


## MANU_222

Holas!
como ha dicho eayonson, necesario y imprecindible, No, Pero de algo estoy seguro, las cartas estaran mejor cuidadas que tratandolas sobre arriba de la mesa ,podras hacer bandas sin tenerexperiencia y a pocos meses de estar con la cartomagia, tambien tienes una tela Llamada "Felpa" que es muy buena, que da a tu gusto, le puedes poner abajo de la felpa una de esa goma que viene debajo del tapete.
A tu dispocicion!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Sombrero

Como ya han dicho todos no es imprescindible, pero desde mi punto de vista, lo que a mi me pasa con el tapete es:
Para ensayar, cuando mi mente ve el tapete es como si me mentalizase y ya sabe a lo que va, me ayuda a concentrarme en la baraja, y para las cintas si es imprescindible, si no quieres que se te caigan las cartas...

----------


## kalandraka

Muchas garcias a todos por vuestra respuestas. Perdona Sombrero, que son las cintas?

----------


## Sombrero

En el Canuto viene, es extender las cartas encima de la mesa.

----------


## bjaltamira

Yo tengo un tapete de los de fournier y como bien han comentado antes se llena de pelusillas. Pero hay una tela de terciopelo adesiva q pègandolo por el otro lado del tapete queda bastante bien. 

           Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Y si no, pues te vas al "cortinglés" (A ver como se come esto O'Malley) y te compras un tapete de Fournier.


Hombre, pues me lo comería con una estupenda salsa Worcestershire (Pronúnciese 'Worstasair' o, en su defecto, Perrins). Claro que si se trata de poner un circunloquio para no hacer publicidad gratuita, entonces "English Cut" sería más apropiado.
 :Lol:

----------


## 2 de trebol

ni perrins ni inglish cut ni nada!!! os pasais por un estanco... asi como aquel que no quiere la cosa... y preguntais perdona la promocion de farias que regalava tapetes para las cartas?? si la tienen le dices que se enrolle y que te de uno a buen precio yo lo hize asi jejeje y me va c*j*nud* hay que ser picaro compañeros   :Lol:   jejejej

Saludos Magos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ...yo lo hize asi jejeje y me va c*j*nud* hay que ser picaro compañeros    jejejej


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Me quito la chistera ante ti, ¡bandido!  :twisted: 

Aparte del buen humor, es siempre recomendable usar un tapete. Ayuda a mantener el buen estado de la baraja (mejor que el mantel en el que acabas de comerte unas _'almóndigas'*_ con tomate, aunque haya mediado un plato). El clásico de Fournier (verde sobre gomita antideslizante) está bien, pero, efectivamente, acaba teniendo pelotillas.

Yo compré el 'pofesional' en tiendamagia y me va muy bien. Es el que es lavable 100%. Cuesta su dinerito pero, a la larga, sales ganando. 

Obviamente los apaños como usar 'aironfix' de terciopelo verde sobre otra cosa pueden valer, pero lo mejor es un buen tapete.



*A pesar de haberlo puesto entrecomillado y en cursiva, seguro que hay algún listo que salta.

----------


## apelmar

Yo no creo que sea imprescindible, pero si muy recomendable...Ya que es mucho mas facil dejar visibles todas las cartas...Aun asi, siempre puedes ultilizar la cama, un mantel que agarre,...infinidad de cosas!!!

----------


## ignoto

Efe*s*tivamente. Salto porque a MEDAIDO un plato de por me*i*do.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Aun asi, siempre puedes ultilizar la cama, un mantel que agarre,...infinidad de cosas!!!


He intentado seguir tus consejos, y he cargado con la cama toda la mañana (y es de las grandes). Resultado:
Para traerla en el coche ha sido todo un triunfo. Luego el jefe me ha despedido por descarado "Una cosa es escaquearse un poco y otra traerse la cama", me ha dicho. Vista mi situación,he decidido hacer magia callejera para sacar un poco de dinero. He ido al parque y le he dicho a una señorita '¿Quiere que le haga unos juegos?'. Bien, ahora estoy en paro, no tengo dinero, tengo la espalda destrozada de cargar con la puñetera cama y la cara colorada del sopapo que he recibido.

Escribo esto desde la carcel, porque se me ha ocurrido la peregrina idea que que me iría mejor con la magia infantil y me había puesto a la puerta de un colegio de monjas. Ha sido soltar el consabido 'hola niñas, ¿os apetecen unos juegos?' y aparecer la brigada de menores en plan Hombres de Harrelsson. 

En la carcel no se está tan mal: tengo comida y techo gratis y hay barajas de cartas, con lo que gotros presos me dan unas mondeillas por entretenerles con ellas. Y tengo la ventaja de que puedo agacharme sin problemas a por la pastilla de jabón, si se me cae en la ducha, porque al enterarse del motivo de mi ingreso, podéis imaginaros dónde me metieron la cama los 'compañeros'. Mejor cinturón de castidad imposible.

Creo que debía haber empezado por el mantel, a pesar de las manchas de comida.... :-(

----------


## kalandraka

Pues mi estanquero no se enrolla tanto como el tuyo 2 de trebol, me ha dicho que sin puros no hy nada que hacer y como no soy padrino de ninguna boda próximamente pues a los chinos.........

Nota: últimamente escribo acobardado por si aparece Magic O´Malley con el mazo ortográfico   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Nota: últimamente escribo acobardado por si aparece Magic O´Malley con el mazo ortográfico


!No te digo nada cómo escribo yo¡ Fíjate que Ignoto ha saltado de inmediato (ya he corregido). Eso sí, me viene de vicio. Porque mi problema en el trabajo es que las prisas suelen hacer que envíe los correos con erratas. Así que, gracias a la mutua persecución en este foro, cada vez escribo mejor.

PD: Ignoto, 'malapersona', que nunca he censurado a nadie un simple error tipográfico por baile de letras.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

En mi opinion el tapete SÍ es imprescindible, al menos apra mi. Como ya sabréis todos, me encantan las monedas y por eso hay pases que no pueden oirse al golpear en la mesa(un metamorfosis, por ejemplo).
De otra forma para cartas también es recomendable tenerlo para mejor manipulación, cuidado y presentación.
Es mi opinión

----------


## Mago Dango

Yo tambien uso tapete (uno que me dio mi abuelo, tambien mago, de un torneo de mus en un bar; inexplicablemente no forma pelotillas) y es verdad que en el las cartas se estropean menos y se permiten algunos juegos de aparicion en los que la carta parece que traspasa el tapete. Asi que por mi di SI a un tapete, aunque sea de un bar.

----------


## sanmiguel

Parece que la mayoría opina que SÍ hace falta un tapete... pero, ¿es importante el tamaño? (Seguro que más de uno piensa lo que no debe...   :Oops:  ). A ver, vuelvo a hacer la pregunta: "¿es importante el tamaño del tapete?". En la web de tienda magia veo muchos modelos diferentes, y también muchos tamaños. ¿Cuál sería el tamaño ideal para cartomagia? Un saludo y gracias!!

----------


## Pantokrator

El mio es fournier y esta todo lleno d epelotas. El proximo me pondre las vestas de semana santa y total... me quedan chicas, de ahi saco fijo 10 o 15 tapetes y tengo pa rato.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  pq no puedo pasar sin el

  Salu2

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> A ver, vuelvo a hacer la pregunta: "¿es importante el tamaño del tapete?".


Sí, lo es. Hay un tapete profesional chulísimo, lavable en lavadora y pequeño, con lo que se puede transportar fácil. Pero las extensiones no lucen tanto.

Al final acabarás teniendo varios tapetes, uno para cada tipo de uso. De hecho, muchas veces se usa uno sobre otro (con colores que contrasten). Normalmente uno verde más grande abajo y uno negro o rojo (prefiero negro) sobre él. El negro es pequeño y cuando necesito más superficie lo retiro.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Parece que la mayoría opina que SÍ hace falta un tapete... pero, ¿es importante el tamaño? (Seguro que más de uno piensa lo que no debe...   ). A ver, vuelvo a hacer la pregunta: "¿es importante el tamaño del tapete?". En la web de tienda magia veo muchos modelos diferentes, y también muchos tamaños. ¿Cuál sería el tamaño ideal para cartomagia? Un saludo y gracias!!


Sanmiguel, yo tengo el pequeño profesional de tiendamagia, y la verdad creo que la mejor compra es el grande, creo que vale 35€ pero por la calidad que tiene, se lo puedes dejar a tus tataranietos...  :Lol:  

Un saludo.

----------


## sanmiguel

¡¡Gracias a todos por las respuestas!! La verdad es que voy a empezar comprandome una de gomaespuma de 10 euros, como comentabais que me iré comprando más tapetes, empiezo por lo más económico.. jeje   :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡¡Gracias a todos por las respuestas!!


Nada de gracias. Déjanos dos cajas de cerveza a cada uno (de la tuya, claro...  :Smile1:  )

----------


## sanmiguel

¡¡De la mia está mal por lo del mundial y eso!!   :Wink:   pero en Ontinyent hay una cerveceria irlandesa de...  8)  jejeje si te pasas te invito a una pinta!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale, me gusta el plan. Primero paellita con Chatinas y con Ignoto de anfitrión y luego unas pintitas. Empiezan a carme bien los valencianos.... :o

----------


## sanmiguel

Estoy casi decidido... me voy a comprar un tapete de goma espuma llamado "tapete para close-up" de 33x44. Creo que de dimensiones estará bien...  :shock: vamos... supongo...jeje Además muy económico.. ¿alguien tiene uno de este material? ¿es bueno? (soy indeciso, eh?   :Oops:  )

----------


## xals

Pues yo cogí una maderita que tenia por casa, mas grande que una carpeta, y la forre con un retal de terciopelo negro que compre por 1€. Resultado: un tapete rigido que me va muy bien para presentar ilusiones en lugares comprometidos. Puedo usarlo sobre las piernas sentado en un banco en la calle, por poner un ejemplo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Muy buena idea esa de la madera! Y puestos a idear... si, por debajo, le grapas unas cintas de doble velcro para poder abrochárte la madera a las piernas evitarás que se mueva demasiado.

Tomo nota... ¿Cuánto hay que pagarte por el Copyright?   :Wink:

----------


## xals

> Tomo nota... ¿Cuánto hay que pagarte por el Copyright?


Tranquilo, mi nivel de invencion solo me permite tener CopyLEFT en mis "productos". De todos modos tu idea del velcro es fascinante. A mi se me ocurre otra más: unos tirantes como los vendedores de cacahuetes de los estadios de futbol americano (aquellos que salen en la TV). Asi de pie el tapete estaria paralelo al suelo, y tendria las manos libres!

----------


## zarkov

¿Has pensado en añadir un platillo al kit? Es ideal para recuperar lo invertido en horas de esfuerzo, etc. Además con dejarlo al lado trabaja solo.
Quien dice platillo dice gorra o sombrero.

----------

